# my tanks



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

i was bored thought id post pics of some of my tanks

heres my 120


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

heres another of my 120


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

my 40


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

my 20


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Sweet pics piranha198220. Got any of your spilo tank?


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

yea i just need to take more its down stairs was too lazy to go down there

give me 10 min ill have it posted just to warn you i have shity gravel!!


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

my 75 my spilo tank i have white gravel in there so i had to use the flash otherwise you couldent see it im in the prosses of getting new gravel for it


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Sweet set ups. Love that large driftwood in the first pic. Looks great


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i know, that wood is sick!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice setups!! I really like your 120


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

looks good, you can post more than one image on a thread just in case you didnt know.
but very nice pictures


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

how do i post more than 1 pic in a thread?


----------

